# Meteorito provoca cratera de 30 metros no Peru



## Vince (22 Set 2007 às 00:57)

*Meteorito provoca cratera de 30 metros ao cair na fronteira do Peru*
http://noticias.uol.com.br/ultnot/efe/2007/09/17/ult1809u12978.jhtm

*
Centenas ficam doentes no Peru após queda de meteorito*
http://oglobo.globo.com/mundo/mat/2007/09/19/297786462.asp

*Afetados por meteorito se recuperam no Peru; polícia isola área*
http://oglobo.globo.com/mundo/mat/2007/09/19/297788408.asp

*Contaminação por meteorito seria inédita*
http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Ciencia/0,,MUL107667-5603,00.html


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 18:11)

Há mais notícias sobre o meteorito do Peru.

Este caso tem estado rodeado de alguma polémica sobretudo devido à má disposição que afectou centenas de pessoas. Especulou-se bastante, de que poderiam ter sido os restos dum satélite que se desintegrou e que poderia estar radioactivo,ou mesmo algum teste falhado com um missil Scud que em tempos o Peru comprou à União Soviética.

Agora as autoridades do Peru avançaram com uma explicação de que o meteorito incandescente atingiu uma bolsa de água do subsolo naturalmente contaminada com arsénio, que provocou uma pequena nuvem de vapor tóxica.



> *Meteor Crash in Peru Caused Mysterious Illness*
> An object that struck the high plains of Peru on Saturday, causing a mysterious illness among local residents, was a rare kind of meteorite, scientists announced today.
> 
> A team of Peruvian researchers confirmed the origins of the object, which crashed near Lake Titicaca, after taking samples to a lab in the capital city of Lima
> ...


(c) National Geographic


----------



## mvbueno (3 Nov 2007 às 14:56)

Interessante, mas o correto seria ter fragmentos para análise.

Vamos esperar mais notícias a respeito desse assunto.


----------

